# Honey Locust Pot Call



## BrentWin (Dec 25, 2013)

Here's a pot call that my great nephew and apprentice call maker, Sam made for his dad. The kid isn't half bad for an 11 yr old. He's got a ton more patience than I ever did at that age.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1626_zps5031da4f.jpg

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

That's pretty nice - hmmm he must a great tutor somewhere!!


----------

